#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Non printable object in Word

## sweep

Morning all,

Is there any way that an object (an embedded Adobe document in this case) can be made non-printable in Word 2007?

Thanks all,

Dave

----------


## pike

hi sweep,
I take it that you can right click on the embedment > format object> properties> and check non printable?

----------


## sweep

Hi Pike,

That's the odd thing - there's no properties tab when I right click and format object, just

Colors and Lines, Size, Layout, Picture, Text Box (Greyed out), Alt Text

----------


## pike

Hi sweep,
I've set up the puzzle in word and I see what you mean..
you would think that in print setup it would have a print objects checkbox some where

----------

